# Niesmann Bischoff Arto 74 R



## Dill

Hi a friend of mine is thinking of buying a 2011 Arto 74R and has asked me what are they like. I have never owned one myself and cannot answer his question, so I have told him I would ask on MHF for him as he will be shelling out £60,000.

We would appreciate it if you N&B owners can give your honest opinions on the following.

1/ The toilet is the one that slides back into the garage area, anyone had problems and your views please.

2/ does the electric thermal blind really stop condensation as the salesman is telling him, I have advised him to get a silver screen if they are available.

3/ The price seems low to me for a three year old, taking into account this vehicle was just about £100,000 when new.

4/ Any known common faults regarding this model.

Lastly is it a good buy.

Thanks very much in advance for your help.

Regards

Dill


----------



## cabby

This is on a Fiat and when new in 2011 £87k approx. So according to my figures, that price is about correct on the forecourt.
So it is not a giveaway, the dealer has not won the lottery.  

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

We are very happy with our 2003 Arto 69GL. N+B do, or did, build excellent quality.

I cannot answer the specific questions relating to that model.

Geoff


----------



## coppo

I agree with cabby, its not a giveaway, price about right.

They are quality vans.

I have heard that the electric blinds do not stop condensation, exterior screens are much better.

Paul.


----------



## Dill

I went to Travelworld with him this morning to have a look, I must say its in excellent condition, couldn't fault it apart from only two electric plug sockets 1 in the kitchen and 1 in the bedroom. They told him that if he bought it they would put two more at the base of L shaped seat and a television aerial and 12 volt socket in the bedroom FOC. I think that did it for him and he bought it.

It's the 3.0 ltr fiat engine with leveling jacks and a three month old Oyster Vision II satellite dish. This lot must have cost four or five grand alone. He's happy with it anyway.

Not bad for his first MH 

Regards

Dill


----------



## cabby

Now that sounds more like my sort of deal.   
May he have many miles of exiting travels.

cabby


----------



## jonegood

We have owned a 2010 y4r for the past three years. It was the Uk press vehicle and is the actual one feature in MMM if you google you will find the road test.

It is superb.

Our also has the leveling jacks 3 litre fiat chassis LHD with dark brown leather upholstery.

We ve now covered just over 30k been to Morocco twice, sardinia, Corsica, Italy Spaine etc etc etc.

We had some initial problems with the Alde heating, which turned out t be that somebody had wired it incorrectly. other than that I cant think of a single fault.

ideally it could do with a bit more kitchen space (but then it would have to come from somewhere) and the oven could do with a grill in it. And we would nt go for the kenwood combined radio, dvd camere setup.

The swinging toilet hasnt caused any problems other than you have to be careful where you position things in the garage ( 300cc aprilia scooter, 2 bikes, washing machine, chairs table etc etc) It takes less than a minute to set up and you get a nice roomy powerful shower.

If your freind has any more spefici questions its fine to PM me but might be a delay as Im 'en vacances' in sw france.

and might like to consider
http://www.nandbownersclub.co.uk/Home.html

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo...o-74R-on-3-0-litre-Fiat-Ducato/_ch1_rw957_pg1


----------



## Dill

Hi jonegood thanks for that I'll pass it on. I didn't realise it has a pretty impressive payload. 

He rang me this morning to tell me they have booked a ferry crossing with BF same sailing times as us for next year. What have I done :lol: :lol: and flaming £60 cheaper than what we have payed, due to 1.5 mtrs difference in length. 

He's looking at Alloy wheels now.

Thanks again 

Dill


----------

